# Anyone know this breeder?



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Everyone.

After spending several years, donating my time to grooming rescued Maltese for adoptive parents, my husband and I have fallen head over heels in love with the breed.

My husband and I are empty-nesters, and are owned by two wonderful Yorkie girls.

Does anyone have experience with Barb, of Malteseuluv, in South Bend, IN?

I would like to hear from you experienced with the breed, and breeders.

Thanks in advance.

Sheila


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

For anyone interested ..

Website 1: http://ourworld-top.cs.com/malteseuluv/myh...e/business.html
Website 2: http://puppydogweb.com/kennels/maltese_madigan.htm

Photo Album: http://community.webshots.com/user/malteseuluv1


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Charmypoo.

Thanks so much for posting those links, as I was just about to edit my post regarding Barbs location.

Her puppies look adorable in the photos and I love the way she speaks to them in the videos.

I am interested in a tiny male born on 1/10, and the tiny male born on 1/4.

Sheila


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There's not much information on her website, but her description of having 115 acres and keeping her dogs in a separate facilty with central air and heat sure sounds like a puppy mill to me.









http://ourworld.cs.com/malteseuluv/myhomepage/business.html

There are tons of them in IN, unfortunately.

The good news is that there are also some great Maltese breeders in the midwest! Is IN your home state?

I'm sure people can recommend some for you if you tell us where you live, what price range, etc.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I do not know the breeder but her photos look cute. Her maltese look well taken care of but photos can be deceiving. I suggest you go visit the breeder if possible. There are many wonderful websites with what to look for and not look for. Click here to see AMA's guide on interview questions.

One of the red flags I see is that she works with AKC, CKC, and APRI. Most reputable breeders will only work with AKC. Confirm this with her as her website may be out of date.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> There's not much information on her website, but her description of having 115 acres and keeping her dogs in a separate facilty with central air and heat sure sounds like a puppy mill to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know of a breeder who keeps a separate building for some of the fluffs. It has a tile floor, heat/air, radio, and I think a tv. She takes pride in having someplace for the fluffs to be able to go that is like a house outside the house. I think it is used mostly for the males as a way to keep them separated from the females who might come into heat-thus helping to control the number of litters etc. This person is by no means a puppy mill. I don't know that it was a fair conclusion to make IMO.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Marj & Charmypoo.

Gosh, I can't thank either of you enough for replying.

Yes, I live in NW, IN. (Originally from Illinois), so, I laughingly describe myself as a "Transplanted Illinoisan".

Thanks for pointing out the red flags, I hadn't thought about the multiple registrations.

I would definitely visit her before committing myself to adopting a puppy. It's extremely important to me that my baby comes from a reputable, caring breeder. Both my Yorkies came from from wonderful breeders, and I would never contribute one thin dime to a breeder that was a BYB or Miller. I know, firsthand, the pain and suffering the babies they produce, suffer. One of the darling rescue Maltese that I had been grooming, Crossed the Bridge last winter, at the much-too-young age of 4, and it broke her Moms heart, and mine, as well. She was the sweetest little angel, so patient with me as I worked on her coat.

I am looking for a baby face, (not sure if that is an appropriate description for Maltese, so, please, don't anyone be offended) short, cobby body type. (I love little short legs.) I am not sure what to say regarding price, I do not really know what to expect to pay for a pet. I don't think I have a preference to sex, but have been told a male would be better with my two female Yorkies. 

Sheila


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome to the long and sometimes painful journey in purchasing a Maltese







We are here for you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=358822
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I know who you mean and by no means is she a puppy mill. In fact, I think she brags about how her puppies are home raised in her house. I know she has a "bachelor pad" for her guys when her females are in heat which is necessary IMO with so many dogs.

This website raised red flags for me because all her dogs are kept in this facility, Bragging about heat and central air instead of being "raised under foot", handled, showing, breeding to the standard, etc. as most reputable breeders claim to do just struck me wrong. Not much information on her website, but that coupled with multiple registries would be enough to make me suspect a commercial breeding farm rather than a reputable breeder.

With so many good breeders in the midwest, why take a chance?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=358834
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you may be right with your flags. She didn't turn me off, although I would want to ask more questions.

I watched every one of her videos. She has one for each pup that is for sale, as well as a few of all the pups together. I would consider her a hobby breeder. Her house and yard/land is beautiful. She appeared to be very loving and sweet in her interactions with the pups. The pups were clean and no staining. Great looking coats and personalities. The only thing I saw was some allergies on the feet of the parents...quite bad. Jaimie said that is genetic...so someone might want to consider that. Other than that, I don't know what she charges, but looks as if she might be an alternative for those like me who can't afford a pet from the top breeders.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=358822
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Neyland & Brinkleys Mom,

I do know of a retired Yorkie show breeder that did have a separate building, adjacent to her home, for her dogs, and it was just as you described; to occasionally keep her studs and females in season, apart. I spent a great deal of time there, and all of her dogs had run of her very large home. She, like myself, lives out in the country, and had a nice, fenced run for the dogs.

The building was wonderfully designed with lots of chaise lounges for the dogs and tons of toys, and a state-of-the art grooming room, (where she spent a great deal of time) and all of her dogs were wonderfully socialized.

So, I would have to see this breeders set-up, in person, to determine if I would consider her a miller or BYB.

You made a good point.

Sheila




> Welcome to the long and sometimes painful journey in purchasing a Maltese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charmypoo, thank you, it was a long, and painful process when I began the search for my Yorkies, as well. You would not believe some of the places I visited.

Believe me, the adoption of our Maltese baby won't be hasty.

Sheila





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=358834
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Marj.

Hmmm.......now you've got me thinking; do you think the videos of her playing with the pups in her home, may just be for "show"?

Sheila


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the pups all looked clean and well cared for..then i saw the videos of the parents....those red feet...looks like both parents suffer from bad allergies...not the type of dogs that should be bred in my opinion. that was a huge red flag for me.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I also know a great breeder who has a separate building for their dogs. The building is right beside the house (literally 10 steps from her front door). Although it is a separate building, it was no different than an extra room. They keep mothers and older dogs in their homes. It was not a problem for me as I can understand why it would be difficult for a breeder to keep 10+ dogs in the house. 

My kids are fenced off in the kitchen and my study while we are at work. I only give them free run when I am home. I did have a web cam set up to monitor them at one point but all they do is sleep. I don't find it cruel that I don't give them free run while no one is supervising. I do it for their protection both from themselves being the trouble makers they are .. but also from my cat who is not declawed. Last thing I want is for them to annoy him and get an eye scratched out. Ok.. all this has nothing to about this breeder ... sorry for straying off topic.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Hi, Marj.
> 
> Hmmm.......now you've got me thinking; do you think the videos of her playing with the pups in her home, may just be for "show"?
> 
> Sheila[/B]


It could be for show. I only watched one or two videos and there doesn't seem to be a large number of Maltese running around. If I tried to take a video, I know all of them will swirm in front of the camera. Anyways, there was one video I watched where the mom was jumping on the couch and the breeder didn't seem to care. That's a good sign no? Shows that they have been in the house before and she doesn't mind that they live there.

I also looked at her ebay account and she purchased some sewing patterns. For some reason, I can't picture a puppy miller making clothes for their dogs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I dunno. I can't help but think of those nice Amish in Lancaster County who live on beautiful farms, do a lot of sewing and raise puppies like sheep!









Bottomline for me is that there isn't much information given here. Does she show? Do genetic testing? Breed to the standard? What dogs is she using for breeding? Pedigrees?

It is so easy to put up a website, take a video, etc., but if a person doesn't have the ability to go visit and see firsthand what the situation is, I think it is really important to chose a breeder based upon reputation and references. I can't imagine making such an important decison with so little information.

There are so many good breeders in the midwest, why take a chance on an unknown?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I am from Southern Indiana, I would go check the breeder out for you all but it is hours away from me. I really would hate to label them a puppy mill without verifying it first hand. As for Amish breeding puppy mills in Indiana, I haven't been aware of any, I'm not saying there isn't any but I know nothing of them. All the Dog auctions the Amish so cruelly host take place in Ohio and other states. I guess the best advice would be to pick a breeder that is close enough you can drive to their home and visit the breeder so you can see first hand the care and devotion put into raising the puppies.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

There are some red flags, so if I were you, I would check out the breeder and their facility. I don't like the idea of puppies not being raised "underfoot." If you have any doubts, look for a different breeder.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I am from Southern Indiana, I would go check the breeder out for you all but it is hours away from me. I really would hate to label them a puppy mill without verifying it first hand. As for Amish breeding puppy mills in Indiana, I haven't been aware of any, I'm not saying there isn't any but I know nothing of them. All the Dog auctions the Amish so cruelly host take place in Ohio and other states. I guess the best advice would be to pick a breeder that is close enough you can drive to there home and visit the breeder so you can see first hand the care and devotion put into raising the puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying the Amish are running puppy mills in IN. I was responding to Charmypoo's post half jokingly when she said she looked up this woman's Ebay history and saw she ordered a lot of sewing patterns and that maybe that was a positive. I used the Amish as an analogy of people who sew and also run puppy mills!

Sorry to confuse you!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I will admit my first reaction was -- keep looking. Anyway, I always believe in doing your homework and research, and it sounds like you're doing just that!! Good luck in your search, whoever you end up getting your baby from!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=358893
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh sorry, Well I am sure there are puppy mills here in Indiana they seem to be everywhere. unfortunately once they are established they are very hard to get rid of much like a bad case of fleas







I do not breed but if I did I would not want to be a parasitic breeder (One that takes from a breed but never gives anything beneficial back ) I think you all do a fantastic job keeping us all informed on who to and not to buy from I just wish we could have more eyewitness conformations I worry about labeling someone who unjustly deserves it.







unfortunately it is pretty easy to confuse me


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry that I did not get on here and reply to everyone yesterday. I had a Lumbar Epidural Steroid Injection Monday, and when the anesthesia wore off, whoa baby my back is killing me! The nurse checked in with me and cautioned me that I should expect to be in pain for another 5 days before i begin to see any benefit, so, please forgive me if I don't get back in here quickly.

I just wanted to explain so that no one of you would think I didn't appreciate all the help you have so kindly given me.

Right now, I am thinking I may have to pass on the breeder I asked if anyone knew...I'm a bit unsettled about the "Puppy Cottage" and would really need to see the puppies living conditions, i.e. whether they are confined there 24/7. I personally prefer my babies come from a breeder that raises them, "underfoot". Right now, I am unable to check her out, because it would be a 5-6 hour, round trip, and my back isn't up for that just yet.

I do have a question, and please bear with me, I have only groomed rescues, and I am owned by Yorkies. So, I understand Yorkie puppy coats, not Maltese. Yesterday, I had the opportunity to look at a Maltese puppy locally. Not a breeder, just a gal that has one female, bred her. The little guy was adorable, darling baby face, sweet as sugar, white coat, no apricot.. but, the coat on his body, while appropriate length for a 16 week old, I could see his skin through it...should it have been thicker? Or does the Maltese coat "fill in" as the puppy matures?

Thanks for your patience with me, as I learn my way about Maltese.

Sheila


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Some puppies looked like they were not going to have much coat but seeing them as a adult blew me away. There are so many different typs of coat it would be hard to say, I wouldn't rule out a problem but at that age it wouldn't really concern me I would just keep a eye on it. It could just need some extra vitamins she can also pick up some biotin that helps the hair and skin (wal-mart sells it)


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> Some puppies looked like they were not going to have much coat but seeing them as a adult blew me away. There are so many different typs of coat it would be hard to say, I wouldn't rule out a problem but at that age it wouldn't really concern me I would just keep a eye on it. It could just need some extra vitamins she can also pick up some biotin that helps the hair and skin (wal-mart sells it)[/B]



Thanks, Cathy. It concerned me, initially, because one of the rescues I groomed had very sparse coat at 4 years old. I just didn't know if Maltese were born with thick coats.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359430
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the symptoms of dogs with liver problems is sparce coat. I would certainly insist on blood work being done prior to the pup being sold.
Another thing that can cause sparce coat is if the pup has been sick. When puppies have an infection or run a fever, they may loose a good bit of their coat. This doesn't mean the pup has anything wrong with it now, but it's possible it did have some issue earlier that has been corrected.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359440
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm....this guy is really tiny, 2#s at 16 weeks. If I decide on him, I will definitley request blood work. Thanks for the info. He was very playful & bouncy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do find out where the mother came from. A lot of people who breed for just one litter get their dogs from pet shops or backyard breeders. A tip off is a registry other than the AKC. Getting a puppy from them is like playing russian roulette with the future health of the puppy.

Getting a "bargain" puppy or one from a breeder who isn't very knowledgeable about genetics or breeding healthly, well bred Maltese can end up costing you a fortune in vet bills, not to mention the heartbreak. I speak from experience. My Lady's medications run over $200 a month now and that doesn't include our constant trips to the vet. I just spent $1000 on her which is usually a twice yearly thing.









Take your time finding a top knotch breeder and save up more money if necessary. Rushing ito something now without doing your homework can result in a decision you will regret in the future.

This is from the American Maltese Association:

Interviewing Breeders - Suggested Questions

When contacting a breeder, be considerate of their time. When you call, ask if it is a convenient time for them to talk or, if you leave a message, ask the breeder to call you, collect if necessary. Initial conversations often last a half-hour or more. Anyone who truly loves a breed enjoys talking about their dogs and assisting a potential buyer in deciding whether or not this is the right breed for them. Remember, breeders will be interviewing you as well.

Tell me about your Maltese. How long have you been breeding? How frequently do you breed? If you're told puppies are always available, be wary. Good breeders strive for quality; not quantity.

What qualities do you breed for? What do you feel are the attributes and drawbacks of this breed? What is the breed's lifespan? Are they easy to housebreak and train?

Do you breed to produce puppies that meet the official Standard of the breed? What bloodlines are the puppies from? If you are answering a newspaper or magazine ad, this will let you know if the breeder has any knowledge of their breed. Most pet breeders have little or no knowledge of their breed; some don't even know there is a Standard (description) approved by AKC and the breed parent club.

What dog clubs do you belong to? The right answer is NOT the AKC as only dog clubs - not individuals - are members of AKC. Some people join Specialty clubs (like the A.M.A.) or all-breed clubs because they have a sincere interest in working for the betterment of their chosen breed. Others think belonging to such clubs will enhance their credibility as breeders and enable them to sell their puppies. It should NOT be assumed that memberships in these clubs assure either integrity, honesty or responsibility.

Are your dogs AKC registered? AKC registration papers are issued as a validation that the dog is pure-bred, but is not a guarantee of the dog's quality or health or the reputation of the breeder.

Do you furnish a 3-5 generation pedigree? A pedigree is similar to a family tree - listing ancestors for 3-5 generations.

What type of contract, conditions or guarantees are involved in the sale of the puppy? You should receive a written contract that spells out their conditions and guarantees. Be sure to read and understand it. Both parties should agree to all terms and sign it before the dog leaves the seller. Request a written, signed veterinary statement that guarantees the puppy has been examined by them and has had its initial vaccinations. Some breeders will provide a written health guarantee covering at least the first 6 mos. to year of the puppy's life; however, the length of time provided in the guarantee is the breeder's option. Some guarantees provide reimbursement up to the purchase price of the puppy for verified genetic defects that would prevent the dog from functioning as a pet. The seller should allow you a reasonable time (48 hours or more) to take the puppy to a veterinarian of your choice for examination and to discuss any concerns you might have. Be sure you and the breeder discuss your options should the veterinarian discover a problem. Contracts and guarantees are the breeder's option to provide; there are no rules forcing them to do so. AKC does not license or endorse anyone engaged in the commerce of selling pure-bred dogs and, therefore, has no control over the business practices of those involved in such transactions. If there is a dispute between buyer and seller, please remember that Specialty clubs, all-breed kennel clubs and AKC cannot intervene unless the aggrieved party has the results of a civil court judgement against the person as proof of the charges of a "business deal gone bad".

Ask for references from previous puppy buyers, their veterinarian or other breeders. You may also ask AKC if they have a "negative file" or pending action or investigation of a particular person.

MALTESE MYTHS

The Maltese is NOT a terrier! The plural of Maltese is still Maltese - not Malteses. There is no such thing as a "teacup" or "pocket" Maltese. The Maltese is a TOY breed. Our Standard calls for the Maltese to be "under 7 lbs. with 4-6 lbs. preferred". Some Maltese do mature at under 4 lbs. while others mature at over 7 lbs.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> Do find out where the mother came from. A lot of people who breed for just one litter get their dogs from pet shops or backyard breeders. A tip off is a registry other than the AKC. Getting a puppy from them is like playing russian roulette with the future health of the puppy.
> 
> Getting a "bargain" puppy or one from a breeder who isn't very knowledgeable about genetics or breeding healthly, well bred Maltese can end up costing you a fortune in vet bills, not to mention the heartbreak. I speak from experience. My Lady's medications run over $200 a month now and that doesn't include our constant trips to the vet. I just spent $1000 on her which is usually a twice yearly thing.
> 
> ...


Oh, I defintely don't want a "bargain" puppy, they cost more in the long run in heartbreak for us, and pain for the puppy. I have been so blessed to get my Yorkies from caring, reputable breeders. Believe it or not, they only go to the vet once a year, for a check up, and they are 8 & almost 11.

I definitely don't want to play "Russian Roulette". Just not a gambler, too old to start now.

Not in a hurry to get my next baby, either. "Act in haste, regret at leisure".


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You mentioned being involved in rescue. Have you thought about adopting a rescue Maltese?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359445
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would never consider any puppy from a breeder who isn't willing to run blood tests, it wouldn't matter if the puppy was large/small or comfortably in the middle. LS is a killer and is showing up more and more often. It cost money to run the test but it is truly worth it for the new owners sake ( who grieve the loss )as well as the poor puppy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Exactly what blood tests should we have run on a 12 wk. old puppy before purchase? I think the bile acids test was mentioned. Do you ask for a chem panel PLUS a bile acids test?

What about lux. patellas? Can the vet judge that at that age?

Just wondering so I'll know what to do--some day.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> You mentioned being involved in rescue. Have you thought about adopting a rescue Maltese?[/B]



Yes, I do donate my time to grooming rescues. I am also a Wildlife Rehabber, so I haven't adopted a rescue because I already subject my Yorkies to saying "goodbye" when a foster wildlife baby is ready for release. You would be amazed how my girls bond with these babies. (So much for Yorkies being bred to be "ratter" in the beginning. LOL) One of my girls bonded so deeply with one of my fawns a couple summers ago, I wasn't sure I'd do fawns again.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> Exactly what blood tests should we have run on a 12 wk. old puppy before purchase? I think the bile acids test was mentioned. Do you ask for a chem panel PLUS a bile acids test?
> 
> What about lux. patellas? Can the vet judge that at that age?
> 
> ...


 Yes you should ask for a full blood panel - and yes most def have the patella's checked they also need to check the head . Your vet will probably show you how to check the patella if you ask him/her . I have not took the plunge into breeding but I have finished some dogs in the show ring. My goal is to breed my own for show in bred by so I keep a note pad by the computer and jot down all the great idea's that impress me (I hope that isn't considered stealing)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359494
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant adopting a Maltese erscue, not fostering one. Then you never have to say goodbye!

Jacki (JMM) has some great information on suggested breeding clearances on her website. I would think that would be a good place to start when interviewing prosepctive breeders. 

http://www.jamimaltese.com/maltesehealth.htm


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

An initial blood panel will indicate if there is a need for a bile acid test. If all blood work is in the normal range then there wouldn't be any need to do the bile acid.This is usually only done if an indicator of LS is prevalent. There is no need to fast a puppy that small for 12 hours if there is no indicator in the blood panel. There are 2 types of panels. Oddly enough a large and small panel. I always opt for the large panel to be done .


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359515
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, gosh, I think my brain is still "stuck on stupid". Yes, I had considered adopting a rescue, but being that my Yorkies are older, they seem to be more tolerant of puppies and my wildlife babies.

Happy Easter everyone, we are heading out of town!


Sheila


----------



## Malteseforu (Jun 16, 2007)

I know this breeder . . .RUN!!!!!!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> I know this breeder . . .RUN!!!!!!![/B]



Thanks, I did decide to pass on this breeder, and my husband and I have had to wait on adding a Maltese to our lives, as I am undergoing treatment with a spine specialist, and the bills are mounting. 

Sheila


----------



## rpearison (Aug 17, 2007)

> Hi, Everyone.
> 
> After spending several years, donating my time to grooming rescued Maltese for adoptive parents, my husband and I have fallen head over heels in love with the breed.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpearison (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm glad you did not go with this breeder, I've only heard bad things about her. Are you located in Indiana? Are you still looking for a good breeder??


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

I just didn't feel good about her housing the dogs in an "out building". I've known Yorkie show breeders for 30 years and have only known one to have a separate building for her dogs, and even then, she gave them free run in the house on a rotating basis.

But the breeders I have had the most respect for are the ones that the dogs live in-home 24/7 and are part of the family.

Yes, I am in Valparaiso, IN. Will be looking for a puppy as soon as I complete my evaluation for MS.

Do you know a reputable breeder in IN?


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

> the pups all looked clean and well cared for..then i saw the videos of the parents....those red feet...looks like both parents suffer from bad allergies...not the type of dogs that should be bred in my opinion. that was a huge red flag for me.[/B]


I hate to say this but I agree. The puppies on the site look ok but I went into the pictures of the building and I didn't get a good feeling. The dogs are not well groomed and all have red faces and red feet. I wasn't too impressed either with the dogs on the picture coming out of the building

I don't think she shows her dogs or does much with them but breed. There are a lot of good breeders out there that are reasonable in price so keep looking and you will find the right puppy.
Just my opinion


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Hi,
I have to respectfully disagree with the post that an initial blood panel (CBC - the full one) will indicate if there is a need for a bile acid test. The presentation that was given at the AMA and my own experience has told me this is not the case. Dogs with Liver Shunts and MVD can have normal ALT levels (liver enzymes). Bile acid is the only way to tell if there is any liver disease, then further testing must be done to tell you what kind of disease is present. 

I'm sorry to be a naysayer, but I don't want you to go through what I am now experiencing with my baby, who has had normal ALT levels for 2 years and we just found out has elevated bile acids. If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to PM me.

Good luck with your puppy search, I hope you find a beautiful and healthy baby to love for many years!


----------

